# Coppervape Squonker



## Viper_SA (28/8/16)

Seems like Todd likes it based on his review.

https://www.fasttech.com/search?Coppervape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/8/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Seems like Todd likes it based on his review.
> 
> https://www.fasttech.com/search?Coppervape



That looks really nice.
And the price?? WTF! $46 for a whole kit made of brass.... 
Flippin cheap ...

I can imagine what the factory looks like to charge these price..

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Blu_Marlin (28/8/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> That looks really nice.
> And the price?? WTF! $46 for a whole kit made of copper....
> Flippin cheap ...
> 
> ...



LoL @Clouds4Days I could be wrong but they only have SS/Brass/Alu+SS and SS+Brass listed on Slowtech. Don`t see any copper ones or am I missing something?

It looks quite nice. If the quality holds up then its a great price point to get into mechanical squonking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/8/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> LoL @Clouds4Days I could be wrong but they only have SS/Brass/Alu+SS and SS+Brass listed on Slowtech. Don`t see any copper ones or am I missing something?
> 
> It looks quite nice. If the quality holds up then its a great price point to get into mechanical squonking.



You are right @Blu_Marlin it is brass. Oops... My bad 
Op eddited.
But still brass is expensive.
But its probably plastic painted brass 

And it is a great way to get people into squonking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (28/8/16)

I orderex the mod only in SS for $27. Will see how it looks when it arrives finally. Needed a squonker for my 22mm atties that look so stupid ion a Reo. With the 10ml juice bottle, could even do some lung hits on it without constantly refilling.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (2/9/16)

Just received this email. Bummer.

Dear Tinus,

Thanks for your order. 

Sorry for that the shipping way you chose cannot ship e-cigarette related items to your country any more due to the strict custom security checking by your side. 

If you still want those items you ordered, below are the options for you:

1. We would like to try with DHL global mail which takes about 14 days for delivery normally and we will offer it with no additional charge as a compensation for the trouble. 
2. We get a new way, registered airmail via Turkey Post which takes 12-16 days for delivery normally with no more charge. 

Sorry for that either way you choose, we cannot promise you it can pass the custom security checking from your side successfully. 

If you prefer to cancel the order for a refund directly, we would like to arrange upon we see your reply here. 

Please do let us know your decision in this ticket and keep this ticket open before we get all this done. 

And if we didn't get a reply from you within 24 hours, we will directly cancel this order and refund back to your original payment gateway. 

In the last, we sincerely apologize for the inconvenience caused


Kind regards,

Stella

Customer Advocate

FastTech - gadget and electronics
https://www.fasttech.com
support@fasttech.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (2/9/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Just received this email. Bummer.
> 
> Dear Tinus,
> 
> ...


 I wonder what is it with customs? Is the problem on our side? Strange.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (2/9/16)

No idea @Petrus 
Does look like companies think our customs is the problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (2/9/16)

I think we may have an agent from SARS in our midst and have picked up on "international vape mail baby" and went and ratted out to sars and health ministry (just kiddin' b4 I get kicked out....)

Personally I dont think we the problem think chinese customs is the problem...saw some notes on their website abt customs changes there. Dont see how our customs is a problem if they cool using DHL global packet which goes to the same customs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv (2/9/16)

It could be that people were possibly not getting their packages if sent via normal post because it's so easy to get lost at customs. 
DHL has a whole department that deals with customs so there's less chance of the package getting lost, or customs needing something and not contacting you. Because DHL can easily contact you, it doesn't fall into a black hole if anything is needed.
I paid extra for the DHL shipping. 
Also, DHL Global Mail is apparently the same as the normal DHL Courier.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (2/9/16)

spiv said:


> It could be that people were possibly not getting their packages if sent via normal post because it's so easy to get lost at customs.
> DHL has a whole department that deals with customs so there's less chance of the package getting lost, or customs needing something and not contacting you. Because DHL can easily contact you, it doesn't fall into a black hole if anything is needed.
> I paid extra for the DHL shipping.
> Also, DHL Global Mail is apparently the same as the normal DHL Courier.


my experience with global mail is that sapo takes over once it comes in..dhl sa not involved...cud have been my bad luck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv (2/9/16)

I have a friend who used to work there and he was the one who told me that Global Mail was like the proper DHL, just a bit slower. 
He said that when I get my tracking number (I'm still waiting for stock to arrive at FastTech and they'll ship my order) I must give it to him and he'll contact his buddies there and ensure it gets to me. I'm hoping it's not going to get passed onto the post office.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (2/9/16)

spiv said:


> I have a friend who used to work there and he was the one who told me that Global Mail was like the proper DHL, just a bit slower.
> He said that when I get my tracking number (I'm still waiting for stock to arrive at FastTech and they'll ship my order) I must give it to him and he'll contact his buddies there and ensure it gets to me. I'm hoping it's not going to get passed onto the post office.



my last packet sat for 3 weeks after customs at jimc and started moving today to post office

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> my last packet sat for 3 weeks after customs at jimc and started moving today to post office



This isusual it takes about 7-14 days to land in sa and then 3-5 weeks to get to post office.

Must be a lovely job working for customs. (Stress Free)

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (2/9/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> This isusual it takes about 7-14 days to land in sa and then 3-5 weeks to get to post office.
> 
> Must be a lovely job working for customs. (Stress Free)


thanks...so i was lucky on my 1st parcel..1 week to get here 3 days customs and 3 days to get to po

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (2/9/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Just received this email. Bummer.
> 
> Dear Tinus,
> 
> ...



I ordered the same unit and got the same email.
Posted back to please send item via DHL and item was shipped.
hope I get it!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA (2/9/16)

Sorry for that either way you choose, we cannot promise you it can pass the custom security checking from your side successfully. 


That little bit worried me. Didn't feel like throwing away money. At least my Wraith will be delivered on Monday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (2/9/16)

Will let you know in 6 months if I get it or not

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## spiv (5/9/16)

@Viper_SA & @GregF, what shipping method did you choose initially?
I wonder if DHL offers an upgrade to the real DHL from DHL Global Mail?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (5/9/16)

The free Singapore post

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv (5/9/16)

Wonder if EMS would be better than DHL? They're a lot more expensive though, would that make them better?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (4/11/16)

Two month later (9 weeks) and I eventually got it. Was getting a little worried.
Although to be fair on SAPO, for want of a better word, it might have been sitting waiting for the last week at the PO.
Tracking did not say that it was there. Just said "in transit" for the last couple of weeks.

So, I have all the toys, just need to try this coil building story for real this time.
mechanical device.....ooooooh sh1t here we go........stand back.....I want to try something......

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (4/11/16)

@GregF, just try to keep the ohms above 0.2 and check for short circuits on your ohm reader, and you are ready to go. Use decent batteries and you are A for a way.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (4/11/16)

and they stock extra bottles ...double win..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (4/11/16)

To be honest, once you get used to mech's, it is difficult to go back to regulated mods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (4/11/16)

@Petrus...agree 100% with u...dnt know why it is but my regulateds are just standing around

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GregF (4/11/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> and they stock extra bottles ...double win..


Yup, I ordered 5 extra when I placed the initial order.
Unfortunately they don't come with a lid but the lid from my 30ml PET bottles fit.

I wanted to order the spares kit as well but didn't know if it was V1 or V2. Now that I got it I had a look and it is V1 so have ordered the spare spring and button etc.

On that note. Did you guys also get V1 or is there a V2 that has landed here?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (4/11/16)

GregF said:


> Yup, I ordered 5 extra when I placed the initial order.
> Unfortunately they don't come with a lid but the lid from my 30ml PET bottles fit.
> 
> I wanted to order the spares kit as well but didn't know if it was V1 or V2. Now that I got it I had a look and it is V1 so have ordered the spare spring and button etc.
> ...


@GregF dunno if there is a v2 mod...didnt see any v2 on site. maybe its v2 repair kit (part upgrades maybe)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (4/11/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @GregF dunno if there is a v2 mod...didnt see any v2 on site. maybe its v2 repair kit (part upgrades maybe)


Sorry yes I was talking about the repair kit. The fire button is different. V1 looks a bit thinner around the base insert whereas V2 is quite a bit thicker.

[edit] I cant see how V2 will replace V1. Different size

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (24/11/16)

What it looks like with a Cyclone on




It feels a lot heavier in the hand than a Reo but it is only about 12g heavier.
Atty off, same battery, only difference is that the Coppervape has about 5ml juice in the bottle

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## umzungu (24/3/17)

So mine just arrived from fasttech:

First impression:
Popped the hadaly from my reo over, filled the bottle and away we go.

Have to say I'm seriously impressed. This thing works.....well...
Solidly built. more ergonomic than the reo.

I haven't touched my reo since it arrived and that is saying something. I'm probably going to be ordering more and selling the reos - just saying.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## E.T. (24/3/17)

umzungu said:


> So mine just arrived from fasttech:
> 
> First impression:
> Popped the hadaly from my reo over, filled the bottle and away we go.
> ...



the mod looks awesome, but the fire button looks a bit dodgy, Do you think it will outlast the Reo?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (24/3/17)

umzungu said:


> So mine just arrived from fasttech:
> 
> First impression:
> Popped the hadaly from my reo over, filled the bottle and away we go.
> ...


I will trade you Coppervapes for Reo's

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## umzungu (24/3/17)

Petrus said:


> I will trade you Coppervapes for Reo's


Sure - by my calculations 9 Coppervapes per Reo!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## spiv (24/3/17)

E.T. said:


> the mod looks awesome, but the fire button looks a bit dodgy, Do you think it will outlast the Reo?



It's actually not bad. Pretty comfortable. 

I've just found that this doesn't hit as hard as my Leprechaun. And the battery dies quicker. Still love this thing though. Got my Goon 22 on it at the moment.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShamZ (6/4/17)

Patiently waiting for mine. Its in the country, for maybe 2 weeks so far lol. Not yet picked up on the system.

Its a pity it is not stocked locally. But here's to the start of my mech squonk journey

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

